# pulled muscles



## britchick

Does anybody find that they easily pull muscles? Yesterday I sneezed and it felt like I had pulled all my pelvic muscles....I had to lie down and wait for the pain to go. The arches of my feet often pull and get sharp pain in them as do the palms of my hands. The pains dont last very long, usually about 20 mins or so...I find this quite strange.


----------



## M&M

I find that my muscles definitely tire easily. And, did pull much easier than normal before I started doing a light exercise program. Now they still tire easily, and pull more easily than "healthy" peoples' muscles, but not quite as bad as before.As for the pain in your feet and hands...I'm at a loss. I have never experienced that (sounds like I should be thankful). I do get the occasional muscle cramp in my foot. I hope someone here will have something more helpful to add...


----------



## M&M

Britchick,Are you still having those pains in your feet and hands? Any new insights?


----------



## britchick

No, no new insights Im afraid!! My doctor suggested a light exercise programme (swimming, yoga, pilates) to try and strengthen the muscles and stop the pulling. Hoping this will help, but as for the sharp pains, well Im still getting those and have no ideas at all.


----------



## vonniebeth

I have experienced the pain in my feet and hands and I know how frustrating it can be. You can ask your physician if there are any stretches you can do to improve those symptoms. I am fortunate to have a great physician who was willing to give me a physical therapy referral to help with these pains. Physical therapy can be a great resource as well as long as you can find one who knows about FM and is understanding. I have personally been doing pilates for 2 years and that has helped immensely. Keep us posted on your progress and take care.


----------



## azazel

Hi BritChick, Have you been assessed for hypermobility syndrome? Though I wouldnt assume to give a diagnosis as I am not a doctor your symptoms do sound familiar. have a look at the following links What is hypermobilityBeighton scoreand HMS forumYou will find there is a great overlap of symptoms with HMS,CFS, and Fibromyalgyia. IBS is a common related symptom also.


----------



## britchick

Vonniebeth, too right it can be frustrating! You can be walking down the street and suddenly the sole of the foot pulls and you're left in pain hopping around like an idiot!!!Hobbit,That was interesting stuff...I scored 3/10!!I will mention it my physio and GP to see what they think..


----------



## azazel

can I ask which 3 you scored on? I have to say a lot of people dont realise they can do these things or that they are not normal positions. Also people (Including myself at one point)dont think they score that high on the Beighton scale, but when tested by a rheumatologist who knows about HMS they find they score higher. Just to add the beighton test does not diagnose Hypermobility syndrome it is used only to indicate the condition or rule it out. Other tests need to be used in conjuction with it. ( It was used for mass diagnosis/elmination tests by Mr Beighton.) a good rheumatologist will use either the Brighton test or the Carter Wilks in conjunction. The reason I am telling you this is because HMS is not well known about and those who do think they know about it (Including some rheumatologists) think the only test needed is the Beighton test. I was told many years ago there was no way I could have HMS because I could not do all the Beighton test. Thanks to this type of ignorance I am now disabled and in constant pain. I hope you find what is causing your problems and get the help needed. If you need anymore info come over to the HMS forum. Hobbit


----------



## britchick

Hobbit,I can touch my forearms with both thumbs and can put my palms flat on the floor. I thought it was cos of doing yoga type stretches for so long though?!I'll pop over and have a browse around the forum...it would be good to check out all of the options I think...


----------



## Kathleen M.

Interesting. I score a 9 out of 9 on that test. However, I haven't had any serious joint problems/pain, but I've always been very careful about my joints, especially my knees. I knew that something was odd with joints from dance class because of the hyperextended knees, most people wince if I lock my knees out. My thumbs are also "double jointed" the bend backward 90 degrees. I have had planter facitis and there is one tendon connecting the thumb I am prone to over use with, but I've always healed up from that in a fairly normal amount of time.I do T'ai Chi and some of the people I play with do Chi Na which are joint locking moves. Most of them do not work on my because they can put me in that position and I just don't care, it doesn't hurt. So some people like to pracitice things on me because they can work them out without hurting me.K.PS I looked over the FAQ's probably why I am OK with that score is I have a lot of muscle strength and that seems to track with people with HMS that are not having lots of pain issues.


----------



## azazel

> quote: I can touch my forearms with both thumbs and can put my palms flat on the floor. I thought it was cos of doing yoga type stretches for so long though?!


Those are three of my points I only score 5 on the Beighton test the other I scored on was the little fingers hyper-extended to 90% If I was asked about any of this before I was diagnosed I would of just mentioned my thumbs as been "Double jointed" now I know a lot more. ###Kath M. For some unknown reason not everyone with hypermobility has the syndrome so you may be one of the lucky ones. As long as you carry on looking after your body you may never experience any of the problems a person with the syndrome has.


----------

